# How to unlock Idea netsetter (Huawei E1732) ?



## Chetan1991 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey guys I want to unlock my Idea netsetter (Huawei e1732) since many operators have slashed prices while Idea still charge an exorbitant 250 for 1 GB data.

If anyone knows how to do it please mention the step by step process or point me to a webpage documenting it. I've seen many such articles on the net but they are written in such bad English its hard to trust them.

BTW will I be able to use the Idea data SIM that came with the dongle after unlocking (many tuts advise against it) ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 17, 2013)

Isn't idea netsetter already unlocked? I used a tata docomo sim in it couple of years ago.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 17, 2013)

Better take it to any mobile repair shop. They'll unlock it for about 100rs. I bricked my vodafone netcruise modem while trying to unlock it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Isn't idea netsetter already unlocked? I used a tata docomo sim in it couple of years ago.



e1732 is locked to single sim that comes with it. I myself have it . But i have never unlocked it.


----------



## dummydave (Aug 17, 2013)

gt it unlocked from mobile shop 

Else google ''dc unlocker''...its d most used tool to unlock any datacard

Google tutorials also..u ll gt it easily


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 17, 2013)

Downloading. I can still use the Idea data SIM with it, can't I?

It seems DC unlocker is not free. Has anyone tried this method : *www.modemunlock.com/unlock-huawei-e1732-idea-net-setter-modem-free-permanent-solution.html


----------

